# Kimber issue



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

I recently won a brand new Kimber Ultra Carry 2 in a raffle at a dinner. I haven't shot it yet and it has been sitting in its plastic bag, which is in its carrying case like the way I got it. I opened it up today and the barrel looks like it has some corrosion on the outside. I've barely touched it and it's been in a dry area the whole time. Has anyone had a similar issue with this type of pistol before? And does anyone know the best way to get the little rust spots off the barrel without scratching the hell out of the barrel? i already tried Hoppes cleaner with a tooth brush. no luck. Any advice would be great fellas.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

armyMOSfishin said:


> I recently won a brand new Kimber Ultra Carry 2 in a raffle at a dinner. I haven't shot it yet and it has been sitting in its plastic bag, which is in its carrying case like the way I got it. I opened it up today and the barrel looks like it has some corrosion on the outside. I've barely touched it and it's been in a dry area the whole time. Has anyone had a similar issue with this type of pistol before? And does anyone know the best way to get the little rust spots off the barrel without scratching the hell out of the barrel? i already tried Hoppes cleaner with a tooth brush. no luck. Any advice would be great fellas.


Even though you won your Kimber in a raffle, it is still new and should be covered under the manufacturers warranty. Call Kimber. They should replace the barrel at no cost.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You've got rust on the barrel or the slide? How bad is it, got pics? If it's the barrel, you should be able to use a stainless or brass brush and some solvent.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I've heard of this happening with Kimbers. You might check on www.defensivecarry.com If the barrel is not park'd, you should be able to use some kind of rubbing compound/polish and polish the barrel. My Keltec PF-9 came with a regular steel barrel with dull surface. Some 600 and 800 grit wet paper and then polish put a very shiney finish on the barrel (in your case, I would go with a polish first, then go heavier if needed). Call Kimber, but, they probably won't replace the barrel unless it has pitting. And, to replace the barrel will require sending the whole pistol back to the factory at a large shipping expense to you.

By the way, great score on a NICE pistol! That one was on my short list.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Workdog said:


> I've heard of this happening with Kimbers. You might check on www.defensivecarry.com If the barrel is not park'd, you should be able to use some kind of rubbing compound/polish and polish the barrel. My Keltec PF-9 came with a regular steel barrel with dull surface. Some 600 and 800 grit wet paper and then polish put a very shiney finish on the barrel (in your case, I would go with a polish first, then go heavier if needed). Call Kimber, but, they probably won't replace the barrel unless it has pitting. And, to replace the barrel will require sending the whole pistol back to the factory at a large shipping expense to you.
> 
> By the way, great score on a NICE pistol! That one was on my short list.


HAHA, thanks. The rust is on the barrel only and it definately is pitted. I wonder how much the shipping costs are and do I have to use an FFL dealer to ship it back to Kimber? Thanks for all of the info folks!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

armyMOSfishin said:


> HAHA, thanks. The rust is on the barrel only and it definately is pitted. I wonder how much the shipping costs are and do I have to use an FFL dealer to ship it back to Kimber? Thanks for all of the info folks!


If it's only on the barrel, I wouldn't worry too much about putting fine scratches on it by cleaning it. 000 steel wool should do the trick. Since the barrel is enclosed by the slide, it will not be seen, or affect function.

If you don't plan to use it, coat it with a good gun grease and store it in a dry place. Do not keep it in a plastic bag.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

BigV said:


> If it's only on the barrel, I wouldn't worry too much about putting fine scratches on it by cleaning it. 000 steel wool should do the trick. Since the barrel is enclosed by the slide, it will not be seen, or affect function.
> 
> If you don't plan to use it, coat it with a good gun grease and store it in a dry place. Do not keep it in a plastic bag.


I learned my lesson with the plastic bag idea. I can't believe that's how Kimber ships their pistols. I want to get it taken care of because it's such a beautiful weapon. Besides my buddy has an AR that I'm interested in, so if I can get a new barrel from Kimber then I'll make the wait and maybe make a trade.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

armyMOSfishin said:


> HAHA, thanks. The rust is on the barrel only and it definately is pitted. I wonder how much the shipping costs are and do I have to use an FFL dealer to ship it back to Kimber? Thanks for all of the info folks!


Call Kimber. See what they say. If the barrel needs to be replaced, you might get lucky and Kimber may give you a shipping tag. If you have to send the whole pistol to get the barrel fitted, you should go thru a FFL. To pay shipping yourself for a whole pistol, might be as little as $25 (if the FFL is nice) to as much as $70-$90 or more. I would bet though that a good polish would have that barrel lookin good.

If this were Springfield, I'd feel much more confident that they would pick up the shipping charge for free. You might want to also ask questions on the Kimber owners link at 1911Forum.com. Try this link: http://forums.1911forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=27

Edit: Just to show I'm not BSing you, here is a thread from the Kimber link of the 1911Forum.com site: http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=311958&highlight=rust jakeg823 wrote: "_Do a quick search on here! it's a very common problem since Kimber uses Carbon Steel not stainless steel for their barrels. If anyone put their finger on the barrel in the shop or whenever then the salt of their skin could easily start the rust_."


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Fellas, I greatly appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You could send the whole gun back but it's probably not required. You're not required to use an FFL when sending a gun to the manufacturer, but it's up to you. Each one has a different fee.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Sharp Charge is right you can send the whole gun to Kimber yourself but they may ship it back to a F.F.L. for you to pick up, I dont know- I Would just call them and ask if you can just send the barrel back. to ship a handgun with insurance is $25.00 if they have to ship it back to a F.F.L. and you live around Akron I charge $20.00 for transfers 0000 steel wool and some gun oil should clean it up.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

When sending a pistol to the manufacturer you do not need a FFL to ship or receive it. Been there done that


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Orlando said:


> When sending a pistol to the manufacturer you do not need a FFL to ship or receive it. Been there done that



Ditto...More than once.


----------



## LarryNC (Apr 30, 2011)

0000 steel wool and a good quality gun oil should be all you will need to take care of that. Break the pistol down and inspect it for any other areas with rust. Then give it a good lubrication including the bore of the barrel and instead of a plastic bag, maybe a cloth rag like the one you have just used to clean it. There are other products out there that work great for preventing rust and if you live in an extremely humid area then you can look for those. Good luck and congratulations on the pistol.


----------

